# Insl-X Prime Lock - A quick review



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

It sucks. 

I thought i'd give it a try on a cabinet job. The idea was to try something that would bond like a CV primer, but not have the 'explosive' properties. I also wanted something that dried super fast and sanded nicely. My BM rep suggested Prime Lock by Insl-X. 

It says it dries to the touch in 30 mins, sand and recoat in 55 mins. Bonds to varnished surfaces and is supposed to sand out nicely. 

Nope. 

After 30 mins, it was still very sticky feeling. After 55 mins, sanding only resulted in clogging up my paper and rolling the primer into millions of little balls. This was in 40 degree celcius heat. It did not sand well. It also has a 'static' property apparently, in that whenever I got close to a freshly primed door, the hair on my arms started to stand up straight in the direction of the door. 

It did not bond well to the varnish. An orbital sander started to take the stuff right off the following day when sanding filled spots. 

All in all, not impressed. Might be good for something, but it sure doesn't do what it says it can.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for this review, I was going to try some but I will pass now.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it oil? I have noticed that whenever I spray oil in a spray booth type setting (doors on stands), I have issues with static electricity. I never notice this with regular latex or WB finishes. It is really odd. When I spray oil I can start feeling static from about 6" away from the object being sprayed it seems.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just doesn't seem like that was long enough dry/cure time. What was the humidity like when you were using the product.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Just doesn't seem like that was long enough dry/cure time. What was the humidity like when you were using the product.


It was humid, but not overly so. 

I just went by the instructions on the can. Their claims that it dries in 55 mins is a load of crap. It's not the worst primer i've ever used, but I didn't like it.

I am surprised though as Insl-X generally makes very good products. Dissapointing.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Is it oil? I have noticed that whenever I spray oil in a spray booth type setting (doors on stands), I have issues with static electricity. I never notice this with regular latex or WB finishes. It is really odd. When I spray oil I can start feeling static from about 6" away from the object being sprayed it seems.


Yes it's oil. And the static thing was really weird lol!! never had that happen before!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have used it before and sand time wasn't as high as you experienced. Assuming you didn't forget to mix it well ( I have done this  ) did you thin it at all? What thinner did you use?


----------



## poet-1 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Insl-X*
_Superior Coating Systems_


A Benjamin Moore Company

______________________

From manufacturers texts and data sheets, I thought Insl-X products were good. Will be using Insl-X *CabinetCoat* _urethane-fortified acrylic satin_ for the first time in upcoming cabinet job. The product can be applied over varnish/polyurethane/laminate/formica... surface without a primer coat, levels well (like-factory finish), etc. Hope it will do what it's designed to do.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

poet-1 said:


> *Insl-X*
> _Superior Coating Systems_
> 
> 
> ...


Cabinet Coat is great stuff - i've used lots of it. Though they say you do not need a primer, from my experience I recommend you use one anyways. Like lacquer, if you paint over any kind of contamination (grease/wax/polish etc) it will fisheye. 

My experience with cabinet coat and aqua lock has lead me to really like/trust insl-x products. The prime lock, however, did not live up to its good name.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am glad someone else has noticed the static thing with an oil product. I usually do not spray oil through my airless in a shop setting. The 2 times I have (one time 094 exterior primer and the other alkyd metal and wood enamel) I have had that issue. One time was in a spray booth the other spraying in a wide open shop area.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rcon said:


> It was humid, but not overly so.
> 
> I just went by the instructions on the can. Their claims that it dries in 55 mins is a load of crap. It's not the worst primer i've ever used, but I didn't like it.
> 
> I am surprised though as Insl-X generally makes very good products. Dissapointing.


I think temp and humidity played into it some. Although it should have sanded well the next day. Thats one product that I dont stock. I am interested to see how BM "Advance Underbody" works. I dont have anything to try it on at home, but am really curious to hear some feedback. If you get a chance, maybe give that a shot.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I am interested to see how BM "Advance Underbody" works. I dont have anything to try it on at home, but am really curious to hear some feedback. If you get a chance, maybe give that a shot.



you can always ship a few gallons to some of us and we let you know a few days later :thumbup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> I think temp and humidity played into it some. Although it should have sanded well the next day. Thats one product that I dont stock.* I am interested to see how BM "Advance Underbody" works. *I dont have anything to try it on at home, but am really curious to hear some feedback. If you get a chance, maybe give that a shot.


Got a link? Can't find it on google and haven't heard of the stuff before.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Here ya go. They dont call it underbody.

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...np=productcatalog/product_pages/paint/prd_790


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Here ya go. They dont call it underbody.
> 
> http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...np=productcatalog/product_pages/paint/prd_790


Looks interesting, though it doesn't appear to be available in Canada.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rcon said:


> Looks interesting, though it doesn't appear to be available in Canada.


Not yet at least, its brand new here. :thumbup:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

The micro balls remind me of some of the catalyzed flooring finishes. Those are supposed to be sanded with very fine grits like 220.


----------

